# Will a snail eat betta flake food from the bottom?



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

This is my Blazes tank. Its a new tank so probably no algae growing. However I'm wondering if a snail will help clean up the betta flake that my betta spits out and lets sink. I really don't like snails but I think I might be able to handle one or two as long as I don't have to pull it out often. I was thinking a Nerite. There's a few more questions I have to.

Would a snail like it better if there was a filter? (I have one its just not hooked up right now. Blaze never had one before so... Hesitation lol)

Also will a snail be okay with the crevices between the black rocks? I tried dropping gravel in them as much as I could but you can tell their there specially where the fake plant is.

Will I need to buy Algae wafers for it since I heard their big eaters or will 1 algae wafer be to much for just 1 snail? Should I get 2. 

I think I know the answer to this last one already but will a snail be scared of my cat who sits beside the tank and paws at Blaze? She can't get in the tank she just sits by it and just paws at it. Its cute but shes way to curious for her own good.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

hi there

first of all why are you feeding your betta flakes? is there a reason or is it just because thats all you know to feed him?

I feed my bettas pellets, they are less messy and are more nutritious.

New Life spectrum or Omega One betta buffet pellets are two fabulous brands, its all I feed my bettas. unlike most betta foods, they are very low in fillers and easy to digest, witch is nessicary to avoid bloat in your beloved betta.
bettas are insectivores, meaning they do not have the ability to digest plant matter, so if your food is full or corn, grains, fillers ect, then your betta can very easily bloat and possibly cause even more issues that I wont completely get into....long story short go spend 5-10$ for a jar or high quality food for your pet, it will most likley out last your fish, thats how little they need to consume to survive.

start by feeding him 2-3 pellets a day, you can bump it up to about 6 pellets a day total. when you feed him look at his belly, it should look like he had a nice healthy meal (soft round belly), not like he just have a 6 course meal and is gonna pop!

okay so now we shouldnt have the issue of the messy flakes being spit all over

how big is your tank? is it heated?

I wouldnt add any tank mates, because at the end of the day it will just end up hurting your water quality, especially if your tank hasnt gone through the nitrogen cycle (because its not filtered) so your tank wont be able to handle the waste from two animals.

also im not sure if your betta tank looks the same as it is in the picture, bit if I was you I would get rid of the plastic flower decoration and replace it with a large SILK aquarium plant. it will be softer and wont be able to shred your bettas fins.
bettas originate from a very densely planted environment, so they love their tanks to be like little jungles. you pretty much cant put too many plants into a betta tank!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

His plant is fine. He's had the same one and actually loves it. And as for the flakes I'm aware of bloating. I'm not rich and have money to spend on buying fancy food and new plants. My sister in law gave me the flakes for him since her betta died. And I skip 2 meals a week to avoid bloating. When the flakes run out I'll get pellets but as for now its doing its job and he has no problem he just spits out the to big of flakes. 

And you didn't answer any of my questions. I have a filter and I can easily put it on right now. Its also gonna take me about a week or two to get a ride to the pet store anyway since none of my family goes there very often so I got time.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

dang. sorry I was trying to help. and be a kind person.

I was tring to resolve your problems without making them worse, like adding more critters WILL make things worse.

if you ask 99% of the members will tell you to ditch the flakes, and go spend a wopping 5$ on some real fish food. infact i got a whole conatiner of omega one pellets for 2.99$. if you cant afford that, then you cant afford to be a fish keeper. I work for a *whopping* 8 dollars an hour. I know what its like to be stretched thin.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If the filter proves to be too much for your Betta you can baffle it. Depending on the type of filter there are several threads with instructions. Filters also eliminate the need for 100% water changes which are extremely stressful but necessary in filterless aquariums. 

A Nerite snail only eats natural algae. Mine won't even eat sinking algae tabs. The best way to get rid of the excess food is with a turkey baster and a thorough vacuum when you do water changes.

You didn't ask but as your tank has a cover you can fill the water way higher if you want ... unless he's having trouble swimming.

How large is your tank? IME, anything less that a five isn't really conducive to tankmates; even most snails. The exception would be a ramshorn or Malaysian Trumpet Snail if you had a way to give the babies to a pet store because they reproduce like rabbits. 

Please keep in mind that when people post/offer advice they do so with good intentions. They are also flying blind without knowing the depth of the OP's knowldge. If they see something they feel may need addressing (like bloating and plastic plants) they may do so and in the process help those who are lurking (right now over 1,000).


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Its a five gallon. And I did raise the level and put his filter in yesterday. Hes so far doing okay with it. But I have to turn the filter off to feed him or he doesn't get any food.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, I had a five gallon like that. It was from Wal-Mart and the filter was in the middle of the tank. I had to turn it off to feed or the food when everywhere.

Yours is a nice looking Betta.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

He's my handsome buddy. I have another Five gallon that might either become a home to 3 guppies or another betta. Or maybe a temporary home for two goldfish. Depends what they have. They didn't have much last time when I went to get Blaze. Just bettas, feeder guppies, parakeets and guinea pigs. Maybe now that it's close to summer they'll have a better supply than when it's winter. If they don't have fancy guppies hopefully they at least have a betta that's not a veil tail. I mean veiltails are pretty but I want experience with other tail types


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I wound up getting the AquaTop SF201 (I think that's right) for my five gallons.

If you get Goldfish do a 25% water change daily until you can get a bigger tank. They are extremely dirty as I'm sure you already know. I loved mine; very personable.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I wouldn't get a snail for clean up. Really, they poop as much as they eat, so it's not much help. I second the turkey baster suggestion to clean up food. Don't get an animal you aren't gonna be happy with. Snails have their own pack of worries. Copper, salt, and calcium levels. I just made jello for mine. Yup...cooking for the snails. If you want a really low maintenance tank mate that will not produce a ton of waste, what about a ghost shrimp? I have a couple of those and they will pick up little leftover betta pellets and carry them around. They are about 39 cents at petsmart.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I wound up getting the AquaTop SF201 (I think that's right) for my five gallons.
> 
> If you get Goldfish do a 25% water change daily until you can get a bigger tank. They are extremely dirty as I'm sure you already know. I loved mine; very personable.


We have a heart shaped handmade pond at my other house. We might move back there sometime this fall if we build a new house on the property. Right now my oldest brother is living in the old house with his wife and 3 little kids. His wife and I tried putting goldfish in there last year but my dad forgot to mention since we skipped a few years in maintenance that the pond got cracked so now water won't stay in for more than two or three days. It just needs cleaned and resealed then filled up. I'm thinking of asking her if me and her can make that a summer project for the two of us. When we first built it we used to have a few goldfish and otocinclus in there but they died when winter came. I think I can probably store them in a storage tub in the basement or something over winter. I'll figure it out when it comes. Still got a few months.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

fernielou said:


> I wouldn't get a snail for clean up. Really, they poop as much as they eat, so it's not much help. I second the turkey baster suggestion to clean up food. Don't get an animal you aren't gonna be happy with. Snails have their own pack of worries. Copper, salt, and calcium levels. I just made jello for mine. Yup...cooking for the snails. If you want a really low maintenance tank mate that will not produce a ton of waste, what about a ghost shrimp? I have a couple of those and they will pick up little leftover betta pellets and carry them around. They are about 39 cents at petsmart.


I was already told about snails and their lots of poop. I also already did research on shrimp and I think they sound like they won't last a day in my tank. And my closest Petsmart is almost a two hour drive there and another two hours back. And my only transportation is my parents and they never go that way. I can only settle for what my petstore has.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I forgot about Assassin Snails. IMO, they are beautiful with their striped shells. They remain relatively small and, will eat leftover food and kill any pond snails that make their way into a tank. All of that being said, they do need the occasional frozen bloodworm or other frozen food if don't have or can't buy pond snails.

Perhaps your pet store will order them?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I forgot about Assassin Snails. IMO, they are beautiful with their striped shells. They remain relatively small and, will eat leftover food and kill any pond snails that make their way into a tank. All of that being said, they do need the occasional frozen bloodworm or other frozen food if don't have or can't buy pond snails.
> 
> Perhaps your pet store will order them?


Assassin Snails? Why are they named that? Kinda weird..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I guess they're named that because the "assinate" other snails?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ahh. I'll have to ask if they can order some. If I get the chores I need to get done and to move my room to my brothers since he moved out I'll be going this saturday or sunday.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

post deleted.


----------

